# Handy zwischen 150-250 Euro



## Tobcinio (11. Juli 2012)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt suche ich ein 2tes Handy  da ich 2 Anbieter habe , es sollte ziemlich schnell sein und Internet Fähig sein ! Mfg Tobias Marke Egal ! Verarbeitung dollte auch gut sein


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht das Galaxy Ace, Samsung S5830i Galaxy Ace onyx black | Geizhals.at Deutschland  das hab ich heute in nem Saturnprospekt im Angebot gesehen, weiß aber nicht, ob es auch 160€ oder nicht doch 170€ waren ^^



Ich selber bin mit meinem Sony Xperia Ray sehr zufrieden, da es sehr kompakt und ausdauernd ist (ca 4-5 Tage bei täglichem mail-Abrufen und 2-3 mal "rumsurfen" + 5Min telefonieren, wenn ich nachts auf "Flugmodus" stelle) und trotzdem nicht zu langsam für meinen Geschmack.


So oder so ist halt auch die Fragem was Du von Deinem Haupthandy gewohnt bist in Sachen speed. Mein Ray zB "ruckelt" nicht, aber evlt. bist Du es trotzdem nochmal schneller und flüssiger gewohnt...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. Juli 2012)

Sony Xperia U. Schön (und) handlich und flott.Akku ist wechselbar, nur der Speicher ist begrenzt und nicht erweiterbar (sollte beim zweit-Handy ja egal sein ?).


----------



## GabbaGandalf (11. Juli 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy S+ *
Samsung Galaxy S I9001 plus Metallic Black [DLNA zertifiziert, Super AMOLED, Gorilla-Glas, Bluetooth 3.0] bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder das 

*Samsung Galaxy Ace 2*
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/sam...fcampaign_id=0c59b7c191b6f18a10b2b1e157b4f1a8


----------



## KratzeKatze (11. Juli 2012)

Ein Motorola Defy vielleicht?

Habe meins jetzt knapp ein Jahr und mit dem CyanogenMod7 läufts schön geschmeidig.


----------



## Colonia (11. Juli 2012)

Hi,
ich kann mich auch Herbboy's Meinung anschließen. Das Samsung Galaxy Ace gibt es im Saturn mit einer 16GB Micro SD und einem Bluetooth-Headset für 169€.
Das Handy ist, trotz des Plastiks, ziemlich gut verarbeitet. Meine Schwester besitzt das Handy ebenfalls und findet das Handy total klasse. 
Für den Preis kannst du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## JackOnell (11. Juli 2012)

Für 249 wäre auch das Sony Ericsson Xperia arc s drin.
Top Handy sehr schnell klasse Design, zum gamen geeignet und zum surfen erst Recht.


----------



## Jonas_E (11. Juli 2012)

Ich kann dir das hier empfehlen:

Sony Xperia X8


Habe es mir selbst vor einigen Wochen bei Amazon.de gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Installiert ist Android als Software.


----------



## Tobcinio (11. Juli 2012)

Sgs2 besitze ich ich im moment  Danke für eure Vorschläge !


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juli 2012)

Man könnte sich auch nach einem gebrauchten iPhone umschauen


----------



## Tobcinio (11. Juli 2012)

Welches Iphone meinste ? 3gs ?


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juli 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> Welches Iphone meinste ? 3gs ?


 
Kannst ja ein bisschen bei eBay gucken. Ein iPhone 4 ist auch drinn Apple iPhone 4 32 GB - Schwarz (Vodafone) Smartphone 4043972130135 | eBay


----------



## Tobcinio (11. Juli 2012)

Sollte schon Sim Lock frei sein


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juli 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:


> Sollte schon Sim Lock frei sein


 
Apple iPhone 3GS 8GB - Schwarz (Ohne Simlock) Smartphone 0885909397723 | eBay


----------



## Tobcinio (11. Juli 2012)

Nicht schlecht


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (11. Juli 2012)

Noch eins im einwandfreien Zustand
Apple iPhone 3GS 16 GB - Schwarz (Ohne Simlock) Smartphone 0784090091994 | eBay


----------



## Tobcinio (12. Juli 2012)

Das Sony Xperia arc s find ich nicht schlecht


----------



## JackOnell (12. Juli 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> Das Sony Xperia arc s find ich nicht schlecht



Ist es auch nicht, nimm es mal irgendwo in die Hand Spiel etwas damit herum.
Du bekommst da für 250 Euro echt viel Handy fürs Geld, und ich finde es steht dem sgs2 fast gleich auf


----------



## Tobcinio (14. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht klingt das nicht angebracht aber welches Display hat in dem Preissegment  das beste Display?


----------



## JackOnell (14. Juli 2012)

http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Handys--index/extended/id/900/price/250/

Schau mal hier rein hier sind die Geräte bis 250 nach Plätzen sortiert, die meisten sind normale LCD TFT Displays ausser die Samsung Geräte.
SE nutzt zusätzlich die bravia Technik bekannt von Sony tvs.


----------



## Tobcinio (14. Juli 2012)

Was haltet ihr von Amazon-Warehouse Deals da gibts das Sensation für sehr guten Zustand für 267 Euro wäre auch noch in Ordnung , hat jemand mit Amazon-Warehouse schon erfahrung?


----------



## JackOnell (14. Juli 2012)

Das ist gebraucht oder ?
Ist da noch Garantie dabei ?
Ich persönlich wurde alles über 100 Euro neu kaufen wegen der Garantie halt. 
Hast du die verschiedenen Displays gesehen ? Ich finde es ist geschmacksache mir gefällt zb das Display vom sgs2 garnicht weil die Farben viel zu intensiven sind.


----------



## Tobcinio (14. Juli 2012)

Wie meinste ,  haste glaube ich noch die Amazon Garantie drauf  Edit : Ist gebraucht


----------



## JackOnell (15. Juli 2012)

Naja wenn es noch etwas Garantie drauf gibt und du mit gebrauchter ware zurecht kommst, könnte das Handy ein Schnäppchen sein.


----------



## Tobcinio (17. Juli 2012)

Wie sind die Nokia Lumia Handys ? Haben die überhaupt Whats App ?


----------



## JackOnell (17. Juli 2012)

Whatsapp läuft bis auf bada Os überall


----------



## Tobcinio (17. Juli 2012)

Sony Xperia Sola , weiß jemand wie das Handy ist ? Ob Micro Sim Karte oder so ....


----------



## Marcimoto (17. Juli 2012)

Beim Sola liegt nen Sim Karten Adapter bei. Ich habe das auch schon ins auge gefasst, weiß aber nicht ob die 512MB ram arg einschränken.
Hab dazu auch nen Thread aufgemacht. Wer mir weiterhelfen kann...:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-oder-samsung-galaxy-ace-2-a.html#post4397132


----------



## Tobcinio (22. Juli 2012)

So qual der Wahl entweder das Htc Sensation bei Amazon Warehouse Deals oder doch nen anderes Handy?


----------



## Tobcinio (23. Juli 2012)

Sony Xperia S ist bestellt )))


----------



## JackOnell (23. Juli 2012)

Das waren dann aber keine 150-250€ mehr


----------



## NexusEXE (24. Juli 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr von Amazon-Warehouse Deals da gibts das Sensation für sehr guten Zustand für 267 Euro wäre auch noch in Ordnung , hat jemand mit Amazon-Warehouse schon erfahrung?



Das sensation ruckelt meiner erfahrung unter 2.3.4 stark und unter 4.0.3 weniger aber immer noch mikroruckler.



			
				JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren dann aber keine 150-250€ mehr



Ja ausser es war gebraucht xD


----------



## Tobcinio (24. Juli 2012)

Hmm das Motorola Razr soll ja auch verdammt gut in Tests abgeschnitten haben was man so hört


----------



## Per4mance (24. Juli 2012)

das razr is auch über 250.-


soll das handy eigendlich was bestimes erfüllen? 2x nen smartphone mit gleicher größe und funktionsumfang gibt wenig sinn. wenn das 2. kleiner oder edler sein soll bzw irgendwas bestimmes haben soll ist das was anders.

ich hab zb immer nen smartphone und noch 2 normale dazu. nen billiges "baustellenhandy" und noch eins wo gut aussieht aber sonst auch nciht viel kann.


----------



## Jupp007 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich kann dir auch das Samsung Galaxy S+ empfehlen.. Ist ein sehr gutes Handy


----------



## Tobcinio (24. Juli 2012)

Das ist alles kacke  will nen gutes , soll aber nicht zu teuer sein  Ich find das Motorola Razr gut nur der Preis ist nicht gut ansonsten , die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut wie ich finde und es sieht dabei noch gut aus und viel performance besitzt es auch noch .. weiß jemand wo man die Handys am billigsten her bekommt  von einem Onlineshop der sehr seriös ist ?


----------



## Per4mance (24. Juli 2012)

bei notebooksbilliger.de gibts das razr für 309.-  ansonsten einfach immer bei geizhals schauen.


----------



## Tobcinio (24. Juli 2012)

Und bei Geizhals , die Seiten die dann da angezeigt werden sind auch seriös ?


----------



## Per4mance (24. Juli 2012)

da sind händlerbewertungen dabei. welche wo keine hat oder schlechte würd ich nichts kaufen


----------



## Tobcinio (24. Juli 2012)

Per4mance schrieb:
			
		

> da sind händlerbewertungen dabei. welche wo keine hat oder schlechte würd ich nichts kaufen



  Okay danke für deine Info


----------



## Notebook-Freak (24. Juli 2012)

Ich kann dir das HD2 empfehlen: viele Betriebsysteme ;sehr günstig ;relativ groß ;gute Hardware (zumindest nicht schlechte) und gute Verarbeitung


----------



## Tobcinio (24. Juli 2012)

Ne find ich persöhnlich nicht so gut aber trotzdem Danke für dein Tipp


----------



## Notebook-Freak (24. Juli 2012)

Ist nicht jedermanns Sache , aber win echter Klassiker unter den Smartphones


----------



## Tobcinio (24. Juli 2012)

Das Sensation ist ja ansich nicht schlecht hatte ich selbst  doch ich habe es Umgetauscht wegen den Problemen mit Staub hinterm Display deswegen will ich mir das nicht holen weils eh wieder so kommt ( Gebraucht natürlich dann


----------



## Tobcinio (24. Juli 2012)

Ist das Sony Xperia Arc s eig auch noch gut bzw das Display ? Hat das Display eig vom Werk aus eine Displayfolie drauf?


----------



## JackOnell (25. Juli 2012)

Tobcinio schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das Sony Xperia Arc s eig auch noch gut bzw das Display ? Hat das Display eig vom Werk aus eine Displayfolie drauf?



Ja, aber hast du nicht das neue S bestellt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2012)

Darf mann fragen welcher Thread von dir jetzt der Aktuelle ist 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...navigation/228328-sony-xperia-s-sar-wert.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...und-navigation/228254-handy-bis-350-euro.html


----------



## Tobcinio (25. Juli 2012)

Der hier  ne habs im letzten moment doch nicht bestellt ...  ( Xperia S)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Juli 2012)

Deine sorgen möchte ich nicht haben 

EDIT : Dann würde Ich mal die anderen Threads schliessen lassen bevor einer hier den Überblick verliert.


----------



## JackOnell (25. Juli 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Deine sorgen möchte ich nicht haben
> 
> EDIT : Dann würde Ich mal die anderen Threads schliessen lassen bevor einer hier den Überblick verliert.



So sehe ich das auch.
@Te
Hol das arcs und werde glücklich, in irgendeiner deiner Themen wurde das ja schon empfohlen, ich selber habe es auch und muss sagen EMPFEHLENSWERT


----------



## Tobcinio (25. Juli 2012)

Okay  ,


----------



## Timsu (25. Juli 2012)

Du willst wirklich dein SII gegen ein ARC S tauschen?
Meiner Meinung nach ist das SII das klar bessere Smartphone.


----------

